# Ditemi se È normale .



## Soloconilcuore (19 Gennaio 2018)

*Ditemi se È normale .*

Questa mattina vado a lavoro, come tutti i giorni, alle 13 00 mando un whatsapp a mia moglie , (non vengo a pranzo, faccio orario continuo) risposta ( ok a dopo )  
ore 17.00. Lei mi scrive 

(  Ciao amore non ti spaventare,ma ho dovuto portare ........in pronto soccorso perché si è tagliata sul braccio gli hanno messo 6  punti mo stiamo tornando a casa: Ho avvisato ...... che  non andavo
Stai tranquillo)

fine lavoro mi precipito subito a casa .
Questo è quello che è successo..
Mia figli questa mattina lava i piatti, gli cade un bicchiere a terra, nel prendere il bicchiere rotto da terra, avendo la mano bagnata , gli cade di nuovo, lei per istinto mette il braccio sinistro per evitare che cadesse di nuovo.
Mia figlia chiama la madre che sta a lavoro E gli spiega tutto, e nello stesso tempo mia figlia tranquillizza la madre dicendogli che si era disinfettata e messo una garza.

Ora dico io , se tua figlia ti chiama non è un piccolo taglio, avresti dovuto andare a casa e verificare, oppure avresti dovuto avertire me.
Ditemi se sbaglio!

12.45 mia moglie torna dal lavoro, pranza , e solo dopo verifica il taglio. E decide di andare in ospedale.
Ora dico io , perché non mi hai avertito 
Subito ?  E normale ?
Prima non era cosi


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2018)

Forse ti teme, per qualcosa che puoi averle detto dopo la scoperta.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Mah. Dettaglio poco indicativo, secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (19 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Dettaglio poco indicativo, secondo me.


Quoto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (19 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse ti teme, per qualcosa che puoi averle detto dopo la scoperta.


possibile che abbia paura di me ?
E di cosa ? Mai sfiorata con un dito. 
Certo che all'epoca mi sono alterato con lei,
Ma da fine agosto ad oggi non è successo più. Tranne questa sera, perché è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso,
Ci sono altri episodi meno rilevanti, ma da fastidio perché passi per un padre poco presente,


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2018)

Non credo che lei abbia pensato che tu sia un padre poco presente.

E'  piu' a te che può essere dispiaciuto non esserci quando tua figlia si e' ferita.

Magari lo stesso,episodio qualche mese fa non ti avrebbe turbato così,  adesso dai peso a tutti i particolari.

Cerca di capire lo stato d'animo di tua moglie e di spiegarle come ti senti tu.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

Veramente è la ragazza che ha sottovalutato.
Quando tua moglie ha capito che era meglio un intervento medico, ha giustamente provveduto e ti ha informato a cosa finita per la tua serenità.
Comunque non è stata una cosa grave.
Forse appari più ansioso? Io direi di sì, visto che hai postato questo fatto.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Questa mattina vado a lavoro, come tutti i giorni, alle 13 00 mando un whatsapp a mia moglie , (non vengo a pranzo, faccio orario continuo) risposta ( ok a dopo )
> ore 17.00. Lei mi scrive
> 
> (  Ciao amore non ti spaventare,ma ho dovuto portare ........in pronto soccorso perché si è tagliata sul braccio gli hanno messo 6  punti mo stiamo tornando a casa: Ho avvisato ...... che  non andavo
> ...


Scusami, ma quanti ha vostra figlia?


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ...................
> (  Ciao amore *non ti spaventare*,ma ho dovuto portare ........in pronto soccorso perché si è tagliata sul braccio gli hanno messo 6  punti mo stiamo tornando a casa: Ho avvisato ...... che  non andavo
> *Stai tranquillo*)
> ...................................................................
> Ditemi se sbaglio!


Sì, se l'è sbrigata da sola risparmiandoti paura ed ansia, ti ha messo a conoscenza dell'accaduto quando tutto è stato risolto... così si fa :up:


----------



## oriente70 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Solo sei punti ??? Un taglietto ...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Questa mattina vado a lavoro, come tutti i giorni, alle 13 00 mando un whatsapp a mia moglie , (non vengo a pranzo, faccio orario continuo) risposta ( ok a dopo )
> ore 17.00. Lei mi scrive
> 
> (  Ciao amore non ti spaventare,ma ho dovuto portare ........in pronto soccorso perché si è tagliata sul braccio gli hanno messo 6  punti mo stiamo tornando a casa: Ho avvisato ...... che  non andavo
> ...


Non saprei.. 
Ci son cose che istintivamente si dicono alla madre e altre che istintivamente si dicono al padre..

Un figlio di un mio amico, peraltro amico del mio,  la scorsa estate fu portato da una psicologa, ha detto in questi giorni a padre e madre che gli piacerebbe ritornarci, perché lui ha Delle cose che "a voi due"  (così si è loro rivolto) non le vuole dire.

Quindi.. direi che si, tutto sommato è normale...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo che lei abbia pensato che tu sia un padre poco presente.
> 
> E'  piu' a te che può essere dispiaciuto non esserci quando tua figlia si e' ferita.
> 
> ...



poco presente, a gli occhi de gli altri, no da mia moglie. questo intendo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è la ragazza che ha sottovalutato.
> Quando tua moglie ha capito che era meglio un intervento medico, ha giustamente provveduto e ti ha informato a cosa finita per la tua serenità.
> Comunque non è stata una cosa grave.
> Forse appari più ansioso? Io direi di sì, visto che hai postato questo fatto.


ciao.
conoscendo mia moglie, e parlo di prima della scoperta, mi avrebbe chiamato per info, nei minimi dettagli.
non sono ansioso, credimi.
altro evento, circa un mese fa, sul luogo di lavoro, incontro la professoressa di mia figlia,( rappresentante di classe)  e mi dice: 
  allora avete parlato con vostra figlia ?
io : di cosa?
lei: come di cosa! ho parlato con vostra moglie a telefono!    
la faccio breve, mia figlia deve recuperare alcune materie, ma deve evitare di fare assenze, perchè l'anno scorso per non perdere l'anno scolastico ho dovuto fare un certificato dal dottore. quest'anno c'è l'esame e deve evitare di fare assenze inutili. e questo lo saputo grazie alla prof.  e ho dovuto pure chiedere scusa, passando per un padre poco presente inventando problemi sul lavoro. potrei continuare con altri eventi, ma mi fermo qui, era giusto per capire.
io ho una sensazione, ma per il momento non mi esprimo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scusami, ma quanti ha vostra figlia?



16


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ciao.
> conoscendo mia moglie, e parlo di prima della scoperta, mi avrebbe chiamato per info, nei minimi dettagli.
> non sono ansioso, credimi.
> altro evento, circa un mese fa, sul luogo di lavoro, incontro la professoressa di mia figlia,( rappresentante di classe)  e mi dice:
> ...


Il fatto che tua moglie voglia evitare di mettere tra di voi argomenti che possano essere fonte di contrasto mi sembra abbastanza normale. Se ci si sente come chi cammina su un filo si vuole evitare anche il peso di una piuma per paura di perdere l’equilibrio.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tua moglie voglia evitare di mettere tra di voi argomenti che possano essere fonte di contrasto mi sembra abbastanza normale. Se ci si sente come chi cammina su un filo si vuole evitare anche il peso di una piuma per paura di perdere l’equilibrio.



ma, non so, anche perchè qui si parla di figli no di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ma, non so, anche perchè qui si parla di figli no di noi.


Non c’entra, l’argomento potrebbe essere anche lo scaldabagno o i carciofi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Questa mattina vado a lavoro, come tutti i giorni, alle 13 00 mando un whatsapp a mia moglie , (non vengo a pranzo, faccio orario continuo) risposta ( ok a dopo )
> ore 17.00. Lei mi scrive
> 
> (  Ciao amore non ti spaventare,ma ho dovuto portare ........in pronto soccorso perché si è tagliata sul braccio gli hanno messo 6  punti mo stiamo tornando a casa: Ho avvisato ...... che  non andavo
> ...


Che ansia...


----------

